

Delicious drops the ball on their API - tbull007

I doubt we're unique - sites around the internet with heavy Delicious integrations are screaming to a halt.<p>If you check out their tools page (http://delicious.com/help/tools) you'll notice the developer documentation is "coming soon".  Yet basic functionality like the feeds.delicious.com URL are now returning a 404.<p>You can use the same API structure as previously http://delicious.com/v2/json/tbull001 and it will return a result that has the same structure as before (or at least the same elements I used in my code previously).<p>But what I've noticed about this is that instead of ALL of my links, the end point now only shows me the links that are new since I transitioned to Delicious.<p>In general Delicious seemed to do a pretty good job communicating with users - they've done a terrible job letting developers know changes are coming.  Or did I miss something?<p>Is anyone else having issues? How are you resolving them?
======
tbull007
I've at least partially answered my question - it looks like all my old links
were brought in as "private". That's why the public API won't return them.

